# anti-freeze spigot



## byrd316 (Jun 17, 2009)

I have a anti-freeze faucet that when you turn it on with nothing attached to it, it flows fine, but when I hook up a garden hose, the water comes out the top of the spigot, or cap. How do I fix this? Jay


----------



## ScottR (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks like you need to replace the washer at the top of the valve stem (this pic is of an anti-freeze faucet):











I know this is not the same type of valve as yours, but the idea is the same:










Remove the handle (using the screw in the middle), then use a wrench to remove the packing nut. The packing washer is what you'd need to replace. Most any hardware store/home center should have the kind you need.

It works fine with no hose connected b/c there is no back pressure -- water will take the path of least resistance, so it's going right out the spigot. A hose increases resistance, and will force some water to seek another path, in this case out around the packing washer.

Unless I've misunderstood where the water is coming out.. :whistling2:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

it MAY be as simple as tightening the packing nut too, try that first. 
if it still leaks, then ScottR is correct on how to continue from there.
but then again, he is a prize-winner from the faucet knob thread too..... lol

DM


----------



## ScottR (Oct 6, 2008)

DangerMouse said:


> it MAY be as simple as tightening the packing nut too, try that first.
> if it still leaks, then ScottR is correct on how to continue from there.
> but then again, he is a prize-winner from the faucet knob thread too..... lol


Hmmm.. you might just be the winner of this thread.. :yes:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

huh! you might be right! lol
but we may never know.... sometimes they never return.......

DM


----------



## hayewe farm (Mar 15, 2009)

If it looks similar to this  the cap on top is a pressure release and may just need to be tightened by turning the cap.


----------



## cincy plumber (Jun 18, 2009)

hayewe farm said:


> If it looks similar to this  the cap on top is a pressure release and may just need to be tightened by turning the cap.


The vacuum breaker needs to be repaired,if it is like the one in the pic.
If not then the packing nut deal.


----------



## wwilber (Apr 7, 2012)

I have an anti freeze spigot and when I turn it on with a hose attached water flows out of the handle. IF there is a packing nut it is inside and I cannot get to it. What is the answer on how to fix this leak that comes out just before the handle?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

wwilber said:


> I have an anti freeze spigot and when I turn it on with a hose attached water flows out of the handle. IF there is a packing nut it is inside and I cannot get to it. What is the answer on how to fix this leak that comes out just before the handle?


You'll likely get better responses if you post a NEW thread in the plumbing section with your questions.

DM


----------

